# How to find all the voyages made by a specific ship?



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I am researching RMS Morea and would like to catalog all her voyages. I have gathered a fair amount of information in dribs and drabs but it occurred to me that there could be a shortcut way of getting the lot from a single source that I have not investigated - maybe some kind of register.

Could I appeal to the wisdom of the membership and ask if anyone can tell me if there is a straightforward way of finding out all the voyages made by a specific ship. 

Brian


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

No idea myself benji but maybe if you got intouch with the company if they are still around of course
JIM


----------



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ships Voyages*

Seems an unlikely place but genuine.
I have managed to get the list of eight voyages (ports of call) also contains any accidents on the voyage. All my foriegn going ships but not home trade.

If you E mail a list of ships, dates you require. as much info as you can to:
Name of Ship Name of Owners Start date and place of Voyage End Date and place of Voyage


[email protected]

telephone 020 7332 1854 

There is usually a cover charge for copies of 5 or 6 pounds. but thats for all whether 1 or 10.

You will receive a reply and costing through the post.

Hope this helps
Regards
tugboat142
Gy


----------



## skymaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Tom just gave your site a try,I am located in Canada so hope they deal over hear.

Mike


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

As far as I know, which is not a lot, all Royal Mail line vessel log books were deposited in the Public Record Office in Kew. They have a web site so I would hope they could at the very least confirm if they had the logs for the RMS Morea. Good luck in your research, it's a ruddy good question though.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*Voyages*



tugboat142 said:


> Seems an unlikely place but genuine.
> I have managed to get the list of eight voyages (ports of call) also contains any accidents on the voyage. All my foriegn going ships but not home trade.
> 
> If you E mail a list of ships, dates you require. as much info as you can to:
> ...


Brian,
What Tugboat has said is quite correct. However, you should note that The Guildhall only keeps the Voyage Record Cards (as they are known) between the years 1927 - 1975. I asked for all the ports of call of the 9 vessels over a period of 6 years that I served on between specific dates & they came up trumps very quickly. I was charged about £6.00 for this info.
Be aware that some of the destinations listed will be a bit "generalised". Liverpool could mean anywhere on the Mersey, for example.
Hope this is of some help.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies folks.

I have received a particularly useful response from SN member Ron Stringer and reproduced it in a separate thread I have started on the Ships Research forum which will attempt to bring the various sources of information together in one thread as a reference point for others. I have added some of the other comments you have made in there as well.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree with John F the ports of call are a bit "generalised". Various ports in the states Nofolk Va, Newport mews, Baltimore, etc. are collectively shown as Hampton roads.
I also feel they will deal worldwide, may cost a little more postage.
Great when you get them they revive all sorts of fond memories.
regards
tugboat142
GY


GY


----------



## skymaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Tom,
I got a quick response from Guildhall,my request for 5 voyages is on the way.Great deal
8pd 50.I lived in Grimsby prior to coming to Canada,was NAAFI manager at RAF BINBROOK.

Mike


----------



## skymaster (Sep 20, 2005)

*Guildhall*

Further to my last post I have now received my voyage ports lists.Now I do not have to guess were I went on each voyage.

Mike


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

skymaster said:


> Tom,
> I got a quick response from Guildhall,my request for 5 voyages is on the way.Great deal
> 8pd 50.I lived in Grimsby prior to coming to Canada,was NAAFI manager at RAF BINBROOK.
> 
> Mike


My god half of GY is on here im a Meggie (Thumb)


----------



## baszley (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to inform that I just found the SS Saint Pancras wreck that sunk in 1895 in South China Sea. If anybodies knows about this steamship plese contact me.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Try the Memorial University of Newfoundland. I got all the information I wanted when researching the book, The Surgeon's Log (A doctor's account of a voyage to Japan in 1907).


----------

